# Civil Service and MSP



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

I have a question about retirement credits for Civil Service and such. As many of you know, I am hoping to become a Police Officer after I get out of the Marines, and eventually a State Trooper. I know a few guys who started out on a local PD then got hired by MSP. So my question is this: If I get on a local department, does my time there count towards MSP retirement? Also, does the local PD have to be a Civil Service department for the time to count? Many thanks in advance!

Future_MALEO_019


----------



## popo (Apr 1, 2005)

> If I get on a local department, does my time there count towards MSP retirement?


YES


> Also, does the local PD have to be a Civil Service department for the time to count?


NO


----------



## Future_MALEO_019 (Oct 30, 2005)

Short and to the point, thanks popo! Love the Arnold night at the roxy thing in your sig.


----------



## TopCop24 (Jul 11, 2005)

If I understand it correctly any state to state law enforcement carries over. Whether its from local PD or DOC. I'm not positive though.


----------



## smd6169 (Aug 23, 2005)

I have 4 years on the books with the MA D.O.C. When I left to purse other intests I recieved a check [from my retirement account] to roll over to my new 401K or other retirement savings. If I get on a police department, will I be able to "pay that money back" and recoup those 4 years towards retirememnt? How about towards seniority?



TopCop24 said:


> If I understand it correctly any state to state law enforcement carries over. Whether its from local PD or DOC. I'm not positive though.


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

What if you get on a local PD and like it? Would you stay, or do you think MSP is an upgrade? I guess that depends on where you live.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

smd6169 said:


> I have 4 years on the books with the MA D.O.C. When I left to purse other intests I recieved a check [from my retirement account] to roll over to my new 401K or other retirement savings. If I get on a police department, will I be able to "pay that money back" and recoup those 4 years towards retirememnt? How about towards seniority?


Yes you can buy-back your 4 years of creditable service towards retirement. See MGL chapter 32


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2006)

Future_MALEO_019 said:


> I have a question about retirement credits for Civil Service and such. As many of you know, I am hoping to become a Police Officer after I get out of the Marines, and eventually a State Trooper. I know a few guys who started out on a local PD then got hired by MSP. So my question is this: If I get on a local department, does my time there count towards MSP retirement? Also, does the local PD have to be a Civil Service department for the time to count? Many thanks in advance!
> 
> Future_MALEO_019


In Massachusetts retirement credits transfer to/from any city, town, and the state. Does not matter whether civil service or not. Retirement Boards automatically transfer funds and credits when they are notified of change by new employer Just make sure on retirement enrollment form you indicate when and where you had prior service within the State. Retirement Boards will request transfer from former system. For more information on Mass Public Employee Retirement see Public Employee Retirement Administration Commission under MassGov.com


----------

